# Theory regarding low serotonin may be incorrect



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

There is the suggestion that high serontonin, not low serotonin, may actually be part of the problem with SA. See:

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...n=20150702Z3&et_cid=DM78385&et_rid=1015747749


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

The mechanism of action is not relevant to the question of whether they work. The "high/low serotonin" idea was more a marketing idea than anything else.

SSRIs are only marginally effective in social anxiety, and work better for OCD and GAD. They sure work a whole lot better than the silly tapping" technique nonsense, and dietary alterations, listed in the article. And antidepressants can be life-savers when depression coexists with anxiety.

The most effective treatment is good-quality Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, _not_ tapping your head.


----------

